# Automaker Turns Over Records About GTOs Defects



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Automaker Turns Over Records About GTOs Defects*
POSTED: 2:05 pm EDT May 17, 2007
​

CLEVELAND -- A major automaker is turning over records of a potential safety defect to the federal government, reported 5 On Your Side Investigator Ron Regan. 

A 5 On Your Side investigation first reported the story three months ago, exposing a serious safety risk with the Pontiac GTO. 


The investigation uncovered tires completely worn down to the steel belts. GTO's front struts have the potential to peel away the inside tire walls like a can opener, officials said. 


Since 5 On Your Side's report, owners across the country in at least 13 states have filed complaints with the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. 


Those complaints include the mother of a teenage boy who died when his GTO crashed. 


Government investigators sent a letter to General Motors asking for all information relating to tires that may fail suddenly. 

GM has now turned over thousands of documents, including:


Service histories 
Warranty claims 
Consumer complaints

For 40,000 GTOs manufactured between 2004 and 2006 from late February to today, owners continue to come forward. 


Jason Sable is one of the first GTO owners to see the 5 On Your Side report. He remembered the day he nearly crashed after the struts carved into his tires. 

"It scared me. If I had not caught that, it could have been that trip home that the tire could have blown out and put me into the sidewall," Sable said.


Dave Horst is another driver who also came forward as a result of the investigation. 

"It was wearing toward where you would get the steel belts coming through in a short time," Horst said. 

And Russ Motz is even having the struts on his GTO replaced entirely. He suspects three problems are contributing to the strut-tire failure. They include premature failure of suspension components, incorrect size tires and GM's lack of response to complaints.

After buying his GTO, he immediately knew something was wrong. 

"I wasn't getting the normal vibration on the steering wheel," Russ said. "It was violently shaking in my hands. It's definitely a big safety issue. I mean, GM needs to step up and say, 'Yes, there's a problem' and come up with a fix for it."


Previous Stories: 
February 20, 2007: Government Opens Investigation Into GTO Defect 
February 20, 2007: Report Prompts Investigation Into Pontiac GTO


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*Reply*

Well,

It makes me rather sick that GM still has not come forward, I understand they are in the business to make money, and some dealerships are working to resolve the problem, however it is time for GM to come forward and acknowledge that they choked big time.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*Video*

This link has a video, which is adds visualization that the article does not.

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/13339904/detail.html


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> This link has a video, which is adds visualization that the article does not.
> 
> http://www.newsnet5.com/news/13339904/detail.html


The video doesn't work.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

By the way I'm Russ Motz from this interview. About all we got was for them to add the info about premature failure of suspension parts and that GM put a larger tire on the car when it was shipped to the US. But basically everything that Jason, Dave and I said was reported totally out of context.

The violent wheel shake I was describing was not from strut rub it was because my tires needed to be forced balanced and the car aligned on the day I picked it up. Could the bad factory alignment have made the tire hit the strut...yes but my struts had only very very minor rub marks on them after 35K miles. The front struts were totally shot though and needed replacing.

That interview was shot the day I was having a full Pedders suspension installed. None of the cars that were there that day had any major strut rub. What some did have were collapsed strut bushings...which contributes to bad alignments. Dave is a GM tech and was describing another car he had seen...not his. And Jason was not even close to having an accident. ...Shock value reporting is what this came down to.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Man if GM would just step and say we might have a problem it would be cool, I know I would take it in and let them check really we would of got upset for that. The longer they wait the more they put the shaft to themself. I personaly have had no problem with any parts but I now keep a close eye on it. I also liked the brakes on that GTO on the lift.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

ls2weber said:


> Man if GM would just step and say we might have a problem it would be cool, I know I would take it in and let them check really we would of got upset for that. The longer they wait the more they put the shaft to themself. I personaly have had no problem with any parts but I now keep a close eye on it. I also liked the brakes on that GTO on the lift.



Thanks...the brakes were my first mod...but that was long long ago.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

DAH GTO said:


> The video doesn't work.


Your computer is the problem, just checked the video.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> Your computer is the problem, just checked the video.


I don't get it then. I have high speed DSL, I usually can watch all video formats, just not this one. When I click on the video or the linked caption, absolutely nothing happens.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

DAH GTO said:


> I don't get it then. I have high speed DSL, I usually can watch all video formats, just not this one. When I click on the video or the linked caption, absolutely nothing happens.


Don't know what to say sorry dude.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

shocked!!


----------



## sjbbq (Nov 8, 2004)

DAH GTO said:


> I don't get it then. I have high speed DSL, I usually can watch all video formats, just not this one. When I click on the video or the linked caption, absolutely nothing happens.


i was able to watch video with no problem. Can anyone advise where or how i submit a complait to "ntsb ". the last word i got from pontiac owner's web site was to check with parts department . 

:cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Would 235/45 17 solve the issue?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 2005 with close to 36,000 on the ORIGINAL tires. They have been rotated twice I believe. I am hoping that the dealership would tell me if there is any unusual wear on the inside wall.

My steering wheel 'shimmies' between 57-65 mph. I went for an oil change and tire plug yesterday at the dealership and told them about the 'shimmy'. I did not get it fixed since they would have to test drive the car. I don't trust them. And to bring the car up to near 70 on a road that is crowded and with a 45 or 50mph speed limit didn't sound like such a good idea.

Something is wrong when you have a car capable of so much and cannot use these capabilities in fear of a blow out. WTF! :willy:


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

GTOJon said:


> I have a 2005 with close to 36,000 on the ORIGINAL tires. They have been rotated twice I believe. I am hoping that the dealership would tell me if there is any unusual wear on the inside wall.
> 
> My steering wheel 'shimmies' between 57-65 mph. I went for an oil change and tire plug yesterday at the dealership and told them about the 'shimmy'. I did not get it fixed since they would have to test drive the car. I don't trust them. And to bring the car up to near 70 on a road that is crowded and with a 45 or 50mph speed limit didn't sound like such a good idea.
> 
> Something is wrong when you have a car capable of so much and cannot use these capabilities in fear of a blow out. WTF! :willy:


I had this happen to me once and I had a bent wheel, I got the shimmies around the same speed. Had the whell fixed and problem went away


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

It is fairly easy to inspect for strut rub or tire wear. Just turn the steering wheel fully ccw, inspect the strut and the inside of the tire, then go fully cw with the wheel....
Mine is still rub free after 12k+ miles. I inspect at every oil change.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Wife laughs at me...I check weekly...No signs as of yet...But I only have 7500 miles on an 04


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> I had this happen to me once and I had a bent wheel, I got the shimmies around the same speed. Had the whell fixed and problem went away


I'm wondering if that was my problem since the shimmy went away when I got 18"s. I could tell the previous owner curbed the left front pretty hard once.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*strut rub...*

I thought 2006's were almost exempt from the strut rub, but I just checked the inside of my tires last week. The driver side inside rib has almost still new tread, and for the passenger side, smooth as a babies botton, all the tread is gone on the edge. I'm planning to address this to the dealership i baught it from this Saturday. 

Black M6 2006, Red Interior, only mod is a K&N air filter.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

GoatMan 

What you describe isn't strut rub, you just have an alignment issue. Strut rub concerns the inside sidewall of the tire.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*Integrity*

You know- this type of stuff is the very essence of why GM, Ford, and Chrysler suck; Yes, I know that's quite a broad brush.
There's no integrity, and they are ALWAYS a day late and a $1 short.
Let's save 9 cents now so we can pay out $5 later- that's the brilliant short-sighted thinking that made Toyota #1.
If this is what GM is all about, they can stick their G8.
I've owned lots of different cars- I currently drive a 2006 BMW 330i and a 2004 Nissan Pathfinder- I don't like or dislike domestics or imports- I simply like great cars. I'd have Z06 if I could afford one.
And, I'm not naive enough to think that Nissan or BMW are saints, but I doubt they would have dealt with this in the same way.
Nissan and BMW keep building factories, and the domestics keep shutting them down. Too bad.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

Partsguru1 said:


> GoatMan
> 
> What you describe isn't strut rub, you just have an alignment issue. Strut rub concerns the inside sidewall of the tire.


Yes, that is the part of the tire I am addressing.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Urnuts...did you forget about Toyotas Tundra recall and their Prius problems. Do not pen this as only a GM problem. If you want something other than a GM car to drive...by all meand buy it. I love my GTO and have always bought GM except for on vehicle, which was a Ford truck.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*I agree*



GGTTOO said:


> Urnuts...did you forget about Toyotas Tundra recall and their Prius problems. Do not pen this as only a GM problem. If you want something other than a GM car to drive...by all meand buy it. I love my GTO and have always bought GM except for on vehicle, which was a Ford truck.


All the makers make a mistake now and again, I was only referring to the way things are handled- my personal experience with GM has been one of short-sightedness; And I think that mentality has been pervasive in the domestic auto industry for many, many years.
I've had problems with GM vehicles over the years, and when I mention it to the service department, they look at you as if you have 3 heads, when the problem or issue is well-known and way beyond the "huh?" stage.
When I have had similar level issues with other vehicles- generally non-domestic, they pull out TSB, and say they will take care of it; Rarely an argument or the "hmm, that's the first I've heard of that" I get from my GM or Ford Service people.
This is a perfect example- GM knew there was a problem. And a serious safety one, at that. Deal with it. Take responsibility and resolve the issue. I think that when you buy a car you are buying the company that built the car, as well.
I had an Chevy truck and the wheels all started the blister and pit at 10,000 miles and 1 yr- you would not believe the bull**** and excuses I had to deal with at multiple levels to get the problem resolved.
Last week I had a similar issue on my new Tacoma pickup- not too bad, but I wanted the service guy to take a look and see what he thought. Wasn't even sure if I wanted them (2) replaced. His response? "I'll have 4 new wheels here day after tomorrow- that's not right" 
Maybe I had a lousy Chevy dealer and a great Toyota dealer, that would not surprise me.
But what a great opportunity for GM to have really stepped up and done the right thing.
I LOVE the new G8, but doubt I'll buy one.
I also have terrible Pontiac dealers around me, that alone will be a deal-breaker.


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

As a Service Consultant at a Toyota and a former GTO owner I can state that when a client has a concern with a Toyota we typically do what needs to be done to take care of the client. I have seen Toyota pay to rebuild engines at over 80K. It is true that the Tundra and Sequioa did have a recall, The difference is in how the recalls were handled. We called our clients and set up appointments and in some cases provided a loaner vehicle. That is the 
difference. Sorry, not trying to piss anyone off, just stating inside facts.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*That's EXACTLY my point-*

not that there were/are issues- just the way things are handled. 
The level of integrity you have when you deal with somebody who just spent $35,000 on one of your cars. Forget the fact that this is clearly GM's fault- no grey area here.
"Customers for life" sounds corny, but it's something Toyota (just an example) embraced 30 years ago- and GM still can't figure it out.
I mean, at this point, when somebody at Ford or GM (don't even ask about my 2005 Escape- after 5,000 miles I drove to nearest Nissan dealer, picked out a Pathfinder and said "I don't care what the trade is on the Escape") looks at where they want to go as a company- JUST LOOK AT TOYOTA. No need to reinvent the wheel.
Maybe the blowhard beancounters at GM (I know, I keep picking on GM) need to wear bracelets that say "WWTD".


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

Impressive reply! I wish I had your way with words.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

urnuts said:


> not that there were/are issues- just the way things are handled.
> The level of integrity you have when you deal with somebody who just spent $35,000 on one of your cars. Forget the fact that this is clearly GM's fault- no grey area here.
> "Customers for life" sounds corny, but it's something Toyota (just an example) embraced 30 years ago- and GM still can't figure it out.
> I mean, at this point, when somebody at Ford or GM (don't even ask about my 2005 Escape- after 5,000 miles I drove to nearest Nissan dealer, picked out a Pathfinder and said "I don't care what the trade is on the Escape") looks at where they want to go as a company- JUST LOOK AT TOYOTA. No need to reinvent the wheel.
> Maybe the blowhard beancounters at GM (I know, I keep picking on GM) need to wear bracelets that say "WWTD".


I agree with you 100%. I remember working for Chevy and I also know my experience owning a Nissan. GM and most domestic carmakers just want to keep you in the showroom long enough to sell you a car and boot your ass out. Nissan, Toyota, and Honda will give you great service and pretty much bend over backwards to make you happy any way they can the second you have a problem with your vehicle. That's why when I went to the Pontiac dealer here in Tempe I was so surprised at how good their service was I left with a smile on my face, which has never happened with any domestic dealer I can remember.


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

urnuts said:


> You know- this type of stuff is the very essence of why GM, Ford, and Chrysler suck; Yes, I know that's quite a broad brush.
> There's no integrity, and they are ALWAYS a day late and a $1 short.
> Let's save 9 cents now so we can pay out $5 later- that's the brilliant short-sighted thinking that made Toyota #1.
> If this is what GM is all about, they can stick their G8.
> ...


You obviously don't know Toyota. They will do *anything* to hide a recall. Take a look at their engine sludge problem. Basicly Toyota sucks. Their quality is nothing more than a perception!


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

smokin455 said:


> You obviously don't know Toyota. They will do *anything* to hide a recall. Take a look at their engine sludge problem. Basicly Toyota sucks. Their quality is nothing more than a perception!


Okay, What makes you an expert on Toyota. This so called sludge problem has alot to do with maintenence. As I stated before, I work for a Toyota store and have seen over several sludge inspections. I can usually tell before 
the valve cover is pulled off as to wether or not there is going to be sludge 
based on oil change history. Every 5-6k miles=no sludge....Every 10-18k interval=Sludge. Even knowing that, I have still seen Toyota rebuild/replace those engines.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*Huh?*



smokin455 said:


> You obviously don't know Toyota. They will do *anything* to hide a recall. Take a look at their engine sludge problem. Basicly Toyota sucks. Their quality is nothing more than a perception!


Toyota Quality = Perception?

Denial ain't a river in Egypt, my friend!


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

*Response from Pontiac on front tire damage*

I complained to Ultimate Pontiac in Fredericksburg, VA when my front tires shredded. They claimed they could find nothing wrong and offered to sell me new tires. I had the local BFG shop put on new tires (same type and size) and performed an alignment. So far, I have not had a repeat problem. When I saw the article that Pontiac was being investigated, I contacted them. My claim for the cost of the tires and alignment were disapproved. When I pressed for a written response, the following was received:

"Service Request: 71-485396972
Customer Relationship Specialist: Christine Griswold

Dear Mr. Kramer

Thank you for contacting Pontiac and your concerns about your 2004 Pontiac GTO. We appreciate the time you have taken to write us.

General Motors realizes that the consumer is not only attracted to a quality product, but also quality customer assistance that comes with the product. This office gathers information and based on that information we are unable to offer you cost assistance on your tires.

I apologize that the decision was not in accordance with your wishes, however; this is the final decision of General Motors. Please feel free to contact us again with any other concerns you may have outside of this issue.

If you should need to contact us in the future, simply call our Pontiac Customer Assistance Center at 1-800-762-2737. Customer Relationship Specialists are available Monday through Friday from 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time.

For more information regarding the maintenance and care of your vehicle, please visit www.mygmlink.com. This free online service offers vehicle and ownership-related information and tools tailored to your specific Buick.

Again, thank you for contacting Pontiac.

Sincerely,

The Pontiac Consumer Support Team

Service Request# 71-485396972

I guess they get so many complaints that they either made a cut-paste error or the Pontiac Support Team thinks a GTO is a Buick. 

I love my 2004 GTO and plan to keep it indefinitely, but I guess I can't count on Pontiac for much in the way of support down the road unless the Feds direct it.


----------



## poistb (Jul 5, 2007)

*Curious*

I have the 18" wheel package and of course at 22k I've replaced the tires. I've replaced them because I can't keep my damn foot from going to the floor. Not too mention I love the car ten times better with the traction control off...lol!

Is it only the 17" that had the problem. I've been watching closely ever since I learned about the article.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

i can think of a few alternative ways to get around this rubbing problem:
-wheel spacers
-new suspension (replacement/lowering)
-thinner tire size

has anybody that has had this issue tried any of those and have had it work?


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Getting around the problem is not the issue. Who should pay for it and why does GM deny it made mistakes are the issues. There is no good reason someone should spend 30K on a new performance car that comes with so many built in suspension problems that need to be replaced on the owners dime.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

urnuts said:


> Toyota Quality = Perception?
> 
> Denial ain't a river in Egypt, my friend!


7 months on the Tacoma and its still running great


GTO had atleast 4 attempted trips to dealer by now


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Taxman said:


> 7 months on the Tacoma and its still running great


*Taxman : 19 years and 98K miles on my 1988 Toyota 4Runner 4x4 and it runs like new. Only major item in 19 years was the head gasket done in Jan 1997 for 431.00 Everything else was normal wear and tear. I still get notes on the door from people asking to buy it. Last one was just last week. I just cannot see myself getting rid of it, it runs like it did the day I drove it off the lot.... It's on it's 3rd set of plugs. Last time the A/C was charged was July 1996, and it still blows ice cold air. I've had it in creeks 4 wheeling, in snow up to it's bumper and this vehicle has never let me down. My kids borrow it when their cars are in the shop. I have a hard time busting on Toyota when after 3 trucks not one problem with them. 

I ordered this new and it was coming from Japan. I had it in 6 weeks. My GTO took 7 months.*


----------



## 455bobcat (May 25, 2007)

*File a complaint*

Pontiac has released several service bulletins to the dealers on the strut issue but tends not to tell the consumer unless you press them. They are under investigation from the NHTSA because they have about 70 complaints and allegedly 1 death has resulted from strut failure/tire rub.

File a complaint...I did! Don't bitch about it, do something. Make sure you have all your info like serial number,etc.

Both struts failed before 3K miles and the oil leaking from the one destroyed the left front stabilizer bushing.  The dealer replaced everything but would not elaborate on it. 

www.nhtsa.dot.gov/


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Old Indian said:


> This free online service offers vehicle and ownership-related information and tools tailored to your specific Buick.
> 
> Again, thank you for contacting Pontiac.


No excuse for that. That's horrable. Talk about GM knowing what's happening with their product lines.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I have been dealing with the strut rub issue for several months with GM. It started this past November, then my GTO went into winter storage. Then this spring I provided my dealer with tons of info. They appeared to want to do the right thing by agreeing with me something needs to be done by GM. Then last week (after several months of excuses) a GM rep met me at the dealership. I gave him all the strut rub and strut bushing information, he said he already had the info that I sent to the dealer. Anyway the purpose of his meeting with me was to look at my GTO to substantiate that I did have strut rub. We removed one of the tires and sure enough, very noticeable strut rub. My GTO only has 6600 miles on it, I can only imagine what it will look like with 30K. He took several pictures of both the strut and tire which has wear rub marks and was going to show the pictures to GM Engineers. 

Then today the dealer told me that GM will only do an alignment and that is THE fix as far as the Engineers are concerned. I was so ticked off. I told them not to waist my time and I will file a complaint with NHTSA. At that moment my dealer said hold off on filing the complaint and he will try contacting the GM rep one more time. 

If GM doesn't make this right I will NEVER buy another GM product again!


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

If you read the NHSTA investigation, you will see it is currently "under investigation." GM was to respond to the NHSTA by the end of this past April. One section of importance was the NHSTA's request for engineering data regarding the clearance between the front tire and strut both at static and dynamic loads. In other words, how much clearance will there be with the car at rest or in hard cornering. The latter of the two is our problem because nothing happens at rest.

I got about as much response to my "Angry letter to GM" as I expected. They responded to my inquiry about as well as they have responded to the problem. I don't know how fast the wheels turn at the NHSTA, but perhaps they will force GM to do something due to this safety hazard.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

lets hope before someone gets killed. i had a 2005 and i was driving down the express way and i had a blow out and trashed the car. needless to say i have a 2006 now. i hope it wasnt because of the strut rub. my insurance probably went up beacause of gm


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

I just bought a 2006 with the 18" wheels a few weeks ago and after reading on this forum I am more freaked out than anything..defects...recalls...death by strut! :confused ? 

Having owned four mustangs in the past with relatively few problems I am somewhat recanting the wisdom of my purchase! (Still, I love the power)

Has anyone with 18's seen this problem?

So far I have just under 5000 miles and cannot see any signs of wear.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VernLaw said:


> I just bought a 2006 with the 18" wheels a few weeks ago and after reading on this forum I am more freaked out than anything..defects...recalls...death by strut! :confused ?
> 
> Having owned four mustangs in the past with relatively few problems I am somewhat recanting the wisdom of my purchase! (Still, I love the power)
> 
> ...


*
Welcome to the Forum Vernlaw :cheers 

Don't be freaked out.
There are no more defects with this car than others. You are hearing more on this car because the guys on here share their experiences with their own car.
You will always hear more negative than positive. 

There has been NO recalls of the 04-06's. TSB's are issued as is done with all cars. No cars are perfect.

There have been strut issues. Mostly in the 06's. Many have failed. There was a problem with Monroe's leaking and failing. You may or may not have a problem. You'll know when you do. It could be your car may have been one built with the problem corrected, or you didn't have a bad set installed.

Another problem was with rear end whines. Those issues have been pretty much resolved by the 06' model runs. Those affected had new rear ends installed to eliminate this. Some guys choose not to have it replaced. 

There have been a few deaths attributed to strut rub causing tire blow outs. GM refuses to address this and GM has been ordered to turn over to the FEDS all complaints regarding this. The rubs are with 17" tires. There is very little clearance between the tires and struts. Misaligned front ends, over inflated tires, out of balance tires help contribute to this. It is a poorly designed set up.

18" tires are not was wide as the 17" tires. You should have no strut rub issues with those size tires.

There have been more Mustangs recalled than GTO's. I think just about every Ford ever built was recalled. :willy: 

It could be after the FED's review all the facts maybe they will recall GTO's for strut defects, who knows.

Enjoy your ride.....don't dwell on issues you are not having.  :cheers *


----------



## gtotgo (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey NT
I had my front end aligned and put on a pair of 235/45x17's on my '04 and the rub is gone.


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

There is a wide " car culture" difference between GM and Toyota!
Sure, the Supra was the best thing since sliced bread for a true sports car-lover but Toyota gave up on sports cars a while back!
Yes, you can purchase a few 'sporty' cars with the Toyota emblem but the dumbed down feeling just does not inspire my gonads much anymore!
Of course, the GM folks are far from being 'car' guys and almost everything they make is designed by a committee and built by some union hack that could give a flying @#$%! But, at least, Mr. Bob Lutz had the cajones to, at least, bring forth the Pontiac GTO from Australia >> buggy or not! 

I will not go thru my tirade about the RX8, or some very expensive heap that is right next to me on the I-405: he is scared poopless to drive the damn thing as it should be, in fear of damaging it or not knowing how to!

If you gonna waaaaaaaaaa about the politics of the whole car industry, then just ride a bicycle and be done with it!

On the other hand, I aim to enjoy the precious few years of remaining oil to the max while supplies last... speeding tickets be damned!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*strut rub*

I have had my 05 GTO since Feb 05, no strut rub issue. But I did notice something when I was taking my car out of winter storage in Spring 07. I rolled it out of the garage , took the cover off and gave it a over all look. I noticed my drivers side front tire was real low on air so I checked it. It was down to about 24 pounds. At that amount of air pressure there must have been about 1/8 th of an inch or so clearence between the tire and the strut. After I pumped it back up to about 36 pounds the clearence became much greater.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

ive had mins since last nov. now i noticed the strut rub


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Strut rub*

I don't drive my car very often, only put about 1,500 miles on it this year, but I do check my tire pressure every time it goes out, If it drops below 32, I pump them back up


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> ive had mins since last nov. now i noticed the strut rub


If you are now experiencing strut rub....

1st...Check the PSI. If you over inflate the tire too much, the swelling of the tire will decrease the already narrow distance between the tire and strut. Keep your tires right at 35psi. Do not under inflate the tires. Under inflation is not good.

2nd.... If the tires are at recommended Psi and you are getting rub, get the front end aligned.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*struts*



GTO JUDGE said:


> If you are now experiencing strut rub....
> 
> 1st...Check the PSI. If you over inflate the tire too much, the swelling of the tire will decrease the already narrow distance between the tire and strut. Keep your tires right at 35psi. Do not under inflate the tires. Under inflation is not good.
> 
> 2nd.... If the tires are at recommended Psi and you are getting rub, get the front end aligned.


When my front tire was low it seemed that the weight of the car on a low tire caused more air to be transfered to the upper section of the tire causing it to have a balloon effect and to me it looked like the space between the tire and the strut decreased, When I added air the space between the two looked larger. But I try to keep my tires between 34 and 36 pounds


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*strut rub*

Don't know if this is true or not, but I am under the impression that GM changed the struts on the 06 GTO because of 04 and 05 tire failures due to strut rub, But with the new struts they had several problems with strut failues, leaks and so on. Is there a aftermarket strut so we don't have to worry about this problem


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not sure LOWET... GM was using Monroe Not sure if they stayed with them. Some have replaced the OEM struts with other brands I can't recall what they all are using. Pedders is one but I hear they are very $$. Gabriel is another brand that comes to mind.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I've had my 06 for about 5 weeks now. 10k miles. Build date April of 06. I'll check the tires this weekend. My question:

Is this a problem with a build date time frame. Is the problem still current through the 06 years?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOsarge said:


> I've had my 06 for about 5 weeks now. 10k miles. Build date April of 06. I'll check the tires this weekend. My question:
> 
> Is this a problem with a build date time frame. Is the problem still current through the 06 years?


To the best of my knowledge this was a problem for all years with 17" tires. I am not sure if different struts were installed in 06' to address the problem but the 06's had issues with strut failures. The 18" tires are a little narrower and no problems. 

Not all cars have the rub problem. You may not have a problem now, but if your car becomes misaligned or your front tires develop a balance problem and develop a wobble you could develop it. Also if you over inflate your tires too much the expansion of the tire could reduce the already narrow gap between the tire and strut. I have mine checked every 5K miles at oil/tire rotation time.

A solution to this would be to purchase slightly narrower 17" tires at tire replacement time. Again, if the struts were changed out for the 06's because of the strut rub problems you may be OK. Maybe someone with more knowledge of the 06's struts can chime in and confirm if the struts differ from the 04-05's?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have a 2006 with a build date of sept 05 and i noticed there was a post as what to look for so , i had the tires off. and there it was the stut was getting a rub mark on it. and yes there is a post about running smaller widthe tires. i waiting to here from pedders about a good solution for the strub rub. if gm is going to drag it out till my warranty expires, then i'll have to take care of it my self. i just hope i dont get into an accident because of it. the car only has 6,000 on her for a 1 year car. keped in a garage.


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

I post this with haste as I really don't want to be spreading bad information... but I have heard that the thin viscosity oil in the struts afflicted builds that have the date of 02/2006 on the VIN placard.

This is the manufacture date on my '06 goat but thus far the dealer is attempting to not hear that I had a puddle of some sort of thin oil on the garage floor below the left side strut. At the time, I did not know where the oil had come from until a ran across a post somewhere that had the 02/2206 build date as being the problematic date. This is going to be an uphill battle with the dealer that currently has my car for 6k service.... grrrrrrr!


----------

